# USACi and IASCA



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Dont forget to be a part of all of it.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

are you telling IASCA and USAC that they need to reconnect with the actual competitors ?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I do all 3 and they all have faults. The bottom line is we should work on keeping the sport alive.


----------



## SQ_MGB (Apr 24, 2008)

Doing what I can with what I have. I wish I could join you guys over in TN this weekend, but the family is up visiting. See ya at Scrapin' the Coast next month!


----------

